# Nikon D40 and Sigma 70-210mm Macro



## rnpereira (Mar 15, 2012)

So, I have a Nikon D40 and my cousin gave me his old sigma lens. He's a professional photographer and he moved from nikon to canon.

This lens is a Sigma 70-210mm f3,5-4,5 APO Macro. 
The lens has manual aperture selection and the only way my camera recognize it is when I set the lens to f22. Thats because the aperture selection ring has a projection that presses a "lever" on my camera, and this way, the D40 recognize the lens. Here's a link with a picture of the lens: 
http://www.sigmauser.co.uk/images/stories/museum/199470210APOMacro.htm
It's almost the same as mine, but mine doesn't have the autofocus inscriptions, although I think it can handle autofocus.

I was wondering if this lens would fit for me while having the D40. I mean, I can only take photos in F22. So I would be a little restricted here. 
I have plans to buy a new camera, but I don't see that happening in short time. Maybe in 3 years. And I don't know if this lens will fit a modern camera either.

So my question is, do I keep this lens? Or should I sell it? Is it possible that this lens would fit another camera, a new one, or just old models? Older than my D40.

Thanks.


----------



## zamanakhan (Mar 15, 2012)

Ok first thing, the lens just need to be set to f22, that does not mean it will only shoot at f22. Basically all the new Nikon cameras are G lenses, gelded. What this means is that there is no Aperature ring on the body of the lens, Aperature is controlled through the camera, when u put your lens to f22 you mimic a gelded lens and then you can set Aperture in camera. Try it, you should be able to go down f5.6 F8 etc, put it in A mode and spin the command wheel. Having said that... That lens is not that great, I would use it for a bit and sell it, and if you like the focal length I would pick up a used Nikon 55-200 afs lens it is miles better.


----------



## KmH (Mar 16, 2012)

I doubt that lens has a focus motor in it. Neither does your compact D40. You will likely have to manually focus the lens.

However, I believe the lens is a CPU lens and it will send distance information to your D40's auto focus module, so the in-focus indicator in your viewfinder will light up when focus has been achieved manually.
You just have to be the motor that turns the focus ring on the lens.


----------



## rnpereira (Mar 16, 2012)

@zamanakhan 
I already have a Nikon 55-200mm. I was wondering about the macro part of the lens.
I did what you said and I can set to whatever f the lens can handle. I was worried about the aperture, since it is manual and my D40 doesn't have a motor built. But I tested and I checked that i can change the aperture and the result is as intended.

Noob question, since my camera doesn't have a motor to control whatever in the lens, how can it control the aperture on a manual lens?

@KmH
Yeah, my D40 doesn't have motor at all. I have to focus manually, but that is not a problem. At least not anymore.. hehehe.

Thanks!


----------



## zamanakhan (Mar 18, 2012)

rnpereira said:


> @zamanakhan
> I already have a Nikon 55-200mm. I was wondering about the macro part of the lens.
> I did what you said and I can set to whatever f the lens can handle. I was worried about the aperture, since it is manual and my D40 doesn't have a motor built. But I tested and I checked that i can change the aperture and the result is as intended.
> 
> ...



you are confusing the autofocus motor with an aperature control. Look on the back of your sigma lens there is a tab that if you press down it opens up aperature, now turn the manual focus ring at the front of the lens, you will notice a small slotted wheel turning at the back of the lens. This is the autofocus screw, consumer level nikon cameras do not have a motor to turn this wheel at all. All the cameras do have the tab to push the aperature control. 

The reason for cameras to have the aperature control tab is: autofocus and viewfinder clearance. If a camera was stopped down it would be harder to autofocus and compose through the viewfinder, so the camera keeps the lens all the way open, when you take a picture the aperature control tab only gowes down to the proper aperature closing it down only as much as you initially specified. You can see this happen if you put your camera into M mode select a long exposure like 1sec and stop down you lens to something like f11 and as you take a picture just look down the lens. The lens will stop down as you take a picture.


AS for the macro fuction, its max reproduction ratio is most likely 1:2... which isnt macro. In the manual focus days nikon had a lenses that had a reproduction ratio of 1:2 and called them micro, now all macro lenses are 1:1 not 1:2. If you have an 18-55 it gets a reproduciton ratio of 1:3 which is not as good but is sharper. the 70-210 sigma just isnt a good lens any way you cut it, especially if you have a 55-200.


----------



## rnpereira (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh, now i got it.
Thanks for the explanation.


----------

